# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی دانشگاه های کشور بر اساس تولید علم

## Amin ZD

بر اساس نظام رتبه بندی لایدن در سال 2014معرفی شدند/
*تبریز ، امیر کبیر و صنعتي اصفهان 3دانشگاه برتر کشور*



دانشگاههای  *امیرکبیر ، تبریز و صنعتی اصفهان* ، دانشگاه های برتر کشور در تولیدات علمی مشترک با سایر دانشگاه ها و موسسات بر اساس نظام رتبه بندی لایدن در سال 2014معرفی شدند .


به گزارش تبریز مدرن به تقل از  نصر نیوز، مدیر مرکز منطقه ای اطلاع رسانی علوم و فناوری و پایگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلام (ISC) امروز گفت : بر اساس این رتبه بندی از لحاظ درصد تولیدات علمی مشترک با سایر دانشگاه ها و موسسات در سال 2014 ،دانشگاه امیرکبیر ، تبریز ، صنعتی اصفهان ، علم و صنعت ، صنعتی شریف، تهران، شهید بهشتی ، تربیت مدرس ، فردوسی مشهد، شیراز، دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی و علوم پزشکی شیراز به ترتیب رتبه های اول تا دوازدهم را کسب کرده اند.
دکتر جعفر مهراد افزود : مرکز مطالعات دانشگاه علم و فناوری لایدن از سال 2007 کار خود را در زمینه ارزیابی عملکرد علمی دانشگاه های جهان آغاز کرد .
این مرکز سالانه 750 دانشگاه برتر را براساس شاخص های کتاب سنجی رتبه بندی می کند .
پایگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلام (ISC) یک سامانه اطلاع رسانی علمی است که درصدد تجزیه و تحلیل مجلات علمی کشورهای اسلامی بر اساس معیارهای علم سنجی معتبر است .
دفتر اصلی مرکز منطقه ای اطلاع رسانی علوم و فناوری خاورمیانه و پایگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلام (ISC) در شیراز است .

لینک سایت لایدن در مورد رتبه بندی دانشگاههای ایران:CWTS Leiden Ranking 2014 - Ranking 2014

----------


## ramin94

آفرین به تبریز...
کارمون سخت تر شد

----------


## Mehran93071

یکی یک رتبه بندی کامل از تمامی دانشگاه های کشور نداره؟

----------


## Amin ZD

> آفرین به تبریز...
> کارمون سخت تر شد


دانشگاه تبریز دومین دانشگاه کشوره (از لحاظ قدمت) ولی بهش به اندازه کافی توجه نشده




> یکی یک رتبه بندی کامل از تمامی دانشگاه های کشور نداره؟


من که همچین چیزی ندیدم تا حالا ، اگه باشه من بی خبرم

----------


## Parniya

> یکی یک رتبه بندی کامل از تمامی دانشگاه های کشور نداره؟



رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها - کنکور

----------


## z.omid

یه چیزی...بحث دانشگاه ست گفتم بیام بگم...دانشگاه شریف یه کلاسای تابستونی گذاشته به مدت یه هفته برای دانش اموزان دوم واول دبیرستان ...<برای اطلاعات بیشتربهsharif.irمراجعه کنیدکنارصفحه اصلی بخش ارتباط بادانش اموزان> میخواستم ببینم اینجاکسی هست بخوادشرکت کنه ...کلاساشم به مدت یه هفته ست :Yahoo (83):

----------


## reza25

این تولیدات علم که میگین کیلویی چنده اگه دانشگاه ها علم تولید میکنن 2 کیلو بخرین الودگی تهران خوب بشه

----------


## sara1375

قبلا شیراز صدرنشین بود
اخه تبریز کجای دلم بزارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## elahee

با 6000 منطقه 2 میشه تبریز قبول شد ؟

----------

